Ask HN: Book Like SICP but for Drawing? - Al0neStar
======
RNeff
Understanding Comics by Scott Mccloud
[http://scottmccloud.com/2-print/1-uc/index.html](http://scottmccloud.com/2-print/1-uc/index.html)

The four printed books by Edward Tufte
[https://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/](https://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/)

Successful Drawing by Andrew Loomis

Composition: Understanding Line, Notan and Color by Arthur Wesley Dow

------
leoc
_Drawing on the Right Side of the Brain_
[https://www.drawright.com/](https://www.drawright.com/) by Betty Edwards and
_Keys to Drawing_ by Bert Dodson might be in that line. (I don't have lots of
experience with them myself.) Alan Kay is a big fan of Betty Edwards (and of
Timothy Gallway's _Inner Game of Tennis_ ).

